# Ghost?



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anybody have ghost? If so waht are your experiances with them, haev you seen them? Met them? Talked to them? what'd they say? and so forth very intreiged (sp?) by this subject.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh forgot how do oyu know you have them if you haven't seen them like heard them they've done stuff like turn somthing on or off? If so what was it?


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 23, 2007)

*****

The twilight zone will give you all the answers you seeketh.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

I know i have a ghost i'm just asking what other experiances are with them!


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 23, 2007)

Nah not me, i don't do those kind of drugs.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 23, 2007)

my dad haunts my mums shed =D keeps the cars safe and stuff =D


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 23, 2007)

Many years ago when I was living in Melbourne, I would hear a noise similar to a skateboard riding over the pavement passing the house. I had listened to this noise many times (always very early in the morning) wondering what was the cause of the noise. One night while lying awake, I heard the noise approaching the house, but instead of passing, I heard it come up my driveway and stop at my bedroom window. I then felt a presence enter my bedroom and slide across my bed and across my body. I attempted to get up but could not move. I also tried to make a sound but could not. After several seconds, the weight shifted off my bed and the presence left my room. I then heard the noise take off down the driveway and away from the house. I did not feel scared at any time. I figured the "ghost or presence" was just trying to say "I know you are there and not to be scared." I never heard the noise again


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Where is yours*



Snow1369 said:


> I know i have a ghost i'm just asking what other experiances are with them!



I firmly believe that ghost are what you make of them. 

Ghosts are like alien's and U.F.O's you either are a believer or a non-believer


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 23, 2007)

I definitely believe


----------



## roach911 (Jul 23, 2007)

> Nah not me, i don't do those kind of drugs.


 
Hahahahaahaha.

I used to see gremlins n stuff but finally found out that it was my imagination.
And maby some of the drugs, maby!


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ghost are definatley real, i don't see how people can't belive it.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't do drugs!


----------



## roach911 (Jul 23, 2007)

I beleive.
Ive seen them. A guy in the city used to sell ghost for 50 bucks a bag.


----------



## nickamon (Jul 23, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Nah not me, i don't do those kind of drugs.


 
I LOLed. :lol:

Ghosts...it's all in your head, man.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I believe, pretty strongly, and I had an extremely haunted previous house to prove it. I won't go into it, cause once I start telling the story I won't stop for hours  but, yeah... it was awful, I seriously have never been so scared in my life as I was back in that house. Wasn't a nice ghost(s). I'm really hoping that house gets knocked down and built into something where no one has to sleep there at night!

I never told any of my family about it, I used to think it was all in my head, up until my mum and sister started to mention experiencing the same things I had :|


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 23, 2007)

being a doubting thomas...... Ghosts a figment of your imagination!!!!! drug induced or not!!!


----------



## krusty (Jul 23, 2007)

Snow1369 said:


> Ghost are definatley real, i don't see how people can't belive it.



prove to me they are real and i will belive but untill then what a load of BS....jmo


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 23, 2007)

krusty said:


> prove to me they are real and i will belive but untill then what a load of BS....jmo



Unless i see them with my own eyes, they are not real!!!


----------



## roach911 (Jul 23, 2007)

> Unless i see them with my own eyes, they are not real!!!


 
For $50, you can see around 8 or 9 hours of them.

While were on a similar subject, can anyone see dead people?


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 23, 2007)

roach911 said:


> For $50, you can see around 8 or 9 hours of them.
> 
> While were on a similar subject, can anyone see dead people?



is that what acid is selling for these days??


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> Unless i see them with my own eyes, they are not real!!!



Well then i can't prove it to you Krusty, don't belive then one day you might come across one and then you'll think wow! he was right!  lols!


----------



## roach911 (Jul 23, 2007)

Na its "GHOST",


----------



## FAY (Jul 23, 2007)

I have an open mind when it comes to the supernatural........but I will only really believe when a 'ghost' taps me on the shoulder and I see it for myself....


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 23, 2007)

*bed sheet*



GARTHNFAY said:


> I have an open mind when it comes to the supernatural........but I will only really believe when a 'ghost' taps me on the shoulder and I see it for myself....



I would laugh if someone was reading your post and snuck up behind you with a white bed sheet on and tapped. That pic would be worth $$$$$:lol:


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

They aren't white or anything there just a see through human!


----------



## Clairebear (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm a believer! I have had sort of experiences and know people who have had very interesting encounters. I believe there is something, but whether it be good, bad, the dead seeking closure etc etc. i'm not sure. I have photos... but i'm still not sure what i see in them. took them myself (and a mate did too) and some very interesting results. not posting them though or they'll get shot down and can't be bothered defending that night to those who wouldn't believe it if it bit them on the bum bum. 

It's true... if you don't believe then you really don't believe... but when you do it makes your life so much more interesting :lol: (in good and bad ways!)


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 23, 2007)

*I say post them*



Clairebear said:


> I'm a believer! I have had sort of experiences and know people who have had very interesting encounters. I believe there is something, but whether it be good, bad, the dead seeking closure etc etc. i'm not sure. I have photos... but i'm still not sure what i see in them. took them myself (and a mate did too) and some very interesting results. not posting them though or they'll get shot down and can't be bothered defending that night to those who wouldn't believe it if it bit them on the bum bum.
> 
> It's true... if you don't believe then you really don't believe... but when you do it makes your life so much more interesting :lol: (in good and bad ways!)



In all seriousness I don't know whether or not I believe. I would like to think that it would be possible to communicate with departed family members but well, you know, not too many people talk about things like this.

Post the pics. I would'nt mind seeing them. There will be sceptics out there, probably outnumbering believers 10 to 1.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

Can you pm me pics clairebear.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Clairebear I'd like to see pics too, please  I have a couple of pics but I can't find them


----------



## tan (Jul 23, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> I'm a believer! I have had sort of experiences and know people who have had very interesting encounters. I believe there is something, but whether it be good, bad, the dead seeking closure etc etc. i'm not sure. I have photos... but i'm still not sure what i see in them. took them myself (and a mate did too) and some very interesting results. not posting them though or they'll get shot down and can't be bothered defending that night to those who wouldn't believe it if it bit them on the bum bum.
> 
> It's true... if you don't believe then you really don't believe... but when you do it makes your life so much more interesting :lol: (in good and bad ways!)


PM them to me to claire, I would love to see. I never believed either....until I did see one:shock:


----------



## koubee (Jul 23, 2007)

Snow1369, i am a believer, i have 2 ghosts that visit from time to time. Theyre family members, i don't see them but i do feel them in my house. My 2 children can see them clear as day.
My daughter know more about my great gradnmother than i do, my great grandmother is the one that visits my daughter at least 2-3 times a week. 
Send me the pics, i have a ripper pic with a ghost that can be clearly seen, including facial features.


----------



## mertle (Jul 23, 2007)

I think each to their own, but why is it if you believe in them it must be the drugs or your out of your mind?

People that believe in god are not usually told that and they have never seen him?

I believe in them and have had experiences, 

but I would never be degrading to someone that either believes or doesn't.


----------



## tan (Jul 23, 2007)

Pics Koubee, can we see????


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

koubee said:


> Snow1369, i am a believer, i have 2 ghosts that visit from time to time. Theyre family members, i don't see them but i do feel them in my house. My 2 children can see them clear as day.
> My daughter know more about my great gradnmother than i do, my great grandmother is the one that visits my daughter at least 2-3 times a week.
> Send me the pics, i have a ripper pic with a ghost that can be clearly seen, including facial features.



My neice constantly talks about family members that have passed, even befor she was born, and some people shes never been told about she come out with their name and that their sitting next to her and she talks to them all the time :|


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 23, 2007)

i know we have ghosts in my familys houses but they are more like protectors


----------



## tempest (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm a believer and have had my own experiences too. I'd love to see pics too - if anyone is willing to post them or pm them 

It's not surprising so many children see or sense the presence of the departed, they are a lot more open to so many things than we are as adults.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 23, 2007)

a way to talk to them is like to go DO YOU WANT TO HERT US ! KNOCK 1 FOR YESS 2 FOR NO stuff like that


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 23, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> a way to talk to them is like to go DO YOU WANT TO HERT US ! KNOCK 1 FOR YESS 2 FOR NO stuff like that



CAN YOU TEACH US TO SPELL? KNOCK ONE FOR YES TWO FOR NO.  

And why do you have to yell at them? :lol:


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 23, 2007)

Man u should do the Ghost walk at Port Arthur in Tassie. It is awesome and scares the bejesus out of you.They walk u around just after sunset with a lanten and tell u all the stories of the jail, mental asylum , mortuary etc Scarry stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shock::shock:


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 23, 2007)

They have paranormal tours in Maitland Gaol, and the old quarantine station up in Manly. I've been on both  Got some awesome pics but yeah I can't find them


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 23, 2007)

Seen plenty!!!
The only time i have been "spoken" to by one though is when you are in that light sleep/waking up....
No, i wasn't dreaming and it was a real personal message.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 23, 2007)

I have had an experience years ago. It was not nice at all. I have never ever experienced such a feeling of absolute terror ever ever in my entire life before or since. 

they aren't all nice fluffy, cloudy, cuddly, floaty wonderful experiences.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> I have had an experience years ago. It was not nice at all. I have never ever experienced such a feeling of absolute terror ever ever in my entire life before or since.
> 
> they aren't all nice fluffy, cloudy, cuddly, floaty wonderful experiences.



Very true, a friend of ours got locked out of her house and the ghost like taunted her young daughter, and put a staple in her finger :| they also used to hear babies crying all through the night at another house they had.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 23, 2007)

at risk of being labeled "UNCOOL" i am pleased to tell all I now have a ghost in my house!!! we have been chatting for the last hour, chillin abit of illin !!!!!!!


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 23, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> a way to talk to them is like to go DO YOU WANT TO HERT US ! KNOCK 1 FOR YESS 2 FOR NO stuff like that



I think you have inhaled too much of your parents funny smelling smoke!!!

thats not how you talk to ghosts at all!!!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 23, 2007)

hey it worked my house was empty i said do you wat to hert me 1 for yess to for know and i herd 2 so yea it works


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'd be afraid of askin incase they said they wanted to hurt you, then what would you do, if you knew thhere was a ghost out to get you?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 23, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> CAN YOU TEACH US TO SPELL? KNOCK ONE FOR YES TWO FOR NO.
> 
> And why do you have to yell at them? :lol:




 lol


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 23, 2007)

Reptile_Boy said:


> hey it worked my house was empty i said do you wat to hert me 1 for yess to for know and i herd 2 so yea it works



Translation
Hey, it worked. My house was empty, I said 'do you want to hurt me? One for yes two for no.' 
I heard two, so yes it works.

I really recommend you get out of a very bad habbit!! Trust me it is easier to fix now while you are young!!


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

What makes you so confidant there not real? All because you haven't seen one before? Or that your scared if you belive in them you might see one and that your scared of?


----------



## wood_nymph (Jul 23, 2007)

i've never had an "encounter" btu every so often my dog stares at thin air either in fear or he 'gruffs' at it. my dog is a pretty smart dog and its really random. my family have owned the apartment i live in since it was built and no one has ever died here but when i'm here alone i kind of don't feel alone, might just be all in my head though lol. my husbands family freind reckon it's my dad since this was our first family home and she says there's a feeling of protection and love from a "presence", as you can tell she definately a believer and feels/sees them, not for money though.
i'm not a 100% beliver though


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 23, 2007)

Some say if it wasn't already there, then it's a family member of some sort, we think ours might be a family member but can't be sure tile you get a clear view i've only caught a glimps out the corner of the eye!


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 23, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Nah not me, i don't do those kind of drugs.



Hehe.

I don't believe in 'ghosts' persay but I do believe in spirits and energies. Mirages of people in empty houses and walking silent bodies are results of creativity IMO. 
Feeling presences (sp?) and people watching over you and all that is energy that's been rotated through life. WOH- That sounds really corny and I'm not even a hippy!
But that's kinda something what I think anyway.. but obviously not explained very well.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 23, 2007)

Love the topic, but i am not really sure if it's an image trapped in time, parallel universe, figmant of the imagination or every other scientific explanation that has gone the rounds. BUT I know of one experience in our family that is interesting.... I would go on for hours, but the jist of it is this... My Nanna and her husband after my pop died, were into ouija (wegi) boards and sayonces, a spirit was supposed to of fallen in love with my Nanna and after many many encounters he eventually told her to kill her partner, this was in front of other participants in the sayonce.... He made his present felt one time after being pissed off and told the people present he was going to do something bad to the pet cat ( I won't say what, because I always get infractions and kids could be reading this), but the cat screamed in pain and carried on and my Nanna converted to Religion from that day on for the rest of her life... True story


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 23, 2007)

scm1 said:


> My Nanna and her husband after my pop died, were into ouija (wegi) boards and sayonces,


 
Seances.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jul 23, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> Seances.


See i'm not into it...wish this site had a spell check....Thanks sepernttongue
PS with an avatar like that, you'd have to know the spelling...LOL


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 23, 2007)

And there was me thinking you were going to abuse me for correcting your spelling.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 23, 2007)

I used to see ghosts on a weekly basis between 8:40 and 9:40 on a monday night, but havn't seen any the last few weeks.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Junglepython2 what channel was that on?? lol


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Jul 23, 2007)

An interesting subject. I've spoke about it with many friends and most always have a experiance to talk about.

I'm keen on pictures. No-one will abuse you for posting them. The only doubt will be that they were edited. Not that you should care if someone was dumb enough toabuse you over that. So hey post all your pictures up and lets have some proof!

I have personally had scary experiances. I was once recording a video on my phone. I was the only one home and the only sound was from the TV (Some war show was on like troy)

I did not notice anything strange until i watch the video later that afternoon. In the background you can clearly hear the sounds of a high pitch whistling. Not sure what it is but hey, what could it be?

I have also seen a shadow dart past where i was about to walk once. It disappeared in my bathroom. 



> I'd be afraid of askin incase they said they wanted to hurt you, then what would you do, if you knew thhere was a ghost out to get you?


 
I agree. Very unwise to ask unless your prepared.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 23, 2007)

it is best to ue that in a "haunted" house


----------



## Kaotic (Jul 23, 2007)

my parents place has a ghost in the kitchen. as you walk past the kitchen door you see him/her staring out the window onto the street. My place of work is also haunted. It was early in the morning and i was walking into a room to open it up...i could hear this really eerie singing. it really freaked me out.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 23, 2007)

Anthony said:


> Hey Junglepython2 what channel was that on?? lol


 
10


----------



## cement (Jul 23, 2007)

We are all made up three levels. Physical,mental and spiritual.
In my experience strengthening the spirit is important, so that you can not be swayed by wanderings of the mind, no matter where you are, or what is happening around you.
Physical training is for disciplining the mind which strengthens the spirit.
People with weakened spirits, sick, depressed, drugged will see spirits. Highly spirited, healthy, optimistic people with strong immune systems don't.


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 23, 2007)

koubee said:


> Snow1369, i am a believer, i have 2 ghosts that visit from time to time. Theyre family members, i don't see them but i do feel them in my house. My 2 children can see them clear as day.
> My daughter know more about my great gradnmother than i do, my great grandmother is the one that visits my daughter at least 2-3 times a week.
> Send me the pics, i have a ripper pic with a ghost that can be clearly seen, including facial features.



does this not point out the fact that its all in your head and your kids heads? if they can see something you can not (i am asuming you are not blind in anyway). Why is it that they are clear as day to them but you can only feel them? do your kids have super vision??


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 23, 2007)

why do people have no clear photos of a ghost?? a camera captures what ever you see, so if you see them all the time why not take a photo to prove it?


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 23, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> why do people have no clear photos of a ghost?? a camera captures what ever you see, so if you see them all the time why not take a photo to prove it?


 
Because cameras don't have a 6th sense


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Stereotype*



cement said:


> We are all made up three levels. Physical,mental and spiritual.
> In my experience strengthening the spirit is important, so that you can not be swayed by wanderings of the mind, no matter where you are, or what is happening around you.
> Physical training is for disciplining the mind which strengthens the spirit.
> People with weakened spirits, sick, depressed, drugged will see spirits. Highly spirited, healthy, optimistic people with strong immune systems don't.



You are totaly generalizing with your last line about sick people, weakened spirits, depressed etc etc. Not at all fair on people who believe. I am neither Yes or No but still do not make comments like that. I guess you would also say that all people who wear Adidas hooded tops are shoplifters and drug addicts,


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 23, 2007)

I thought I saw this ghost sitting on our sofa one night...sad to say it was one of my wifes Muslim friends 8) ...I was all excited for a minute and grabbed my camera!


----------



## Rennie (Jul 23, 2007)

There's supposed to be a few ghosts at my work, some people are scared to walk around here alone at night. I haven't seen anything yet to convince me of it though, just wind and electrical problems!


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Wind*



Rennie said:


> There's supposed to be a few ghosts at my work, some people are scared to walk around here alone at night. I haven't seen anything yet to convince me of it though, just wind and electrical problems!



Do you realize that you can buy something for your wind problems:lol:


----------



## skunk (Jul 23, 2007)

lol luke


----------



## Rennie (Jul 23, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> Do you realize that you can buy something for your wind problems:lol:



Yes, a doorstop would stop most "ghost problems" too :lol:


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 23, 2007)

Ive stayed on RAAF williams many times. 

As people in the air force will be able to tell you, it was used to train pilots in word war 2, MANY crashes and many deaths there, that place is freaky. 

Many stories from people there and ive heard people just digging at night :S

one thing happened to my mum involving a kid who had two or three friends. one had half a head, the other was bleeding (i think) and another, a girl, had a rope around her neck. if i can be bothered typing it out later i will, its really convincing some of the stuff this boy said/did/knew.


----------



## Vixen (Jul 24, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> does this not point out the fact that its all in your head and your kids heads? if they can see something you can not (i am asuming you are not blind in anyway). Why is it that they are clear as day to them but you can only feel them? do your kids have super vision??


 
Its widely known that alot of young children/babies, and pets can see spirits adults cannot. A theory is its because their minds havent been taught to be non-believers etc, hence they are very open minded, and don't subconciously 'block' themselves from seeing spirits.

Im a believer too, I havent personally seen a spirit/ghost but a few members of my family have, and I have no reason to doubt them about it. I do sometimes feel presences though, whether its just in my head or real I dont know. But I have no doubt about life after death.. so really, the word death shouldnt be used at all, transformation is a better fit maybe? Everyone has their own beliefs though, but imo life isnt worth living with a closed mind.


----------



## Chris89 (Jul 24, 2007)

I haven't personally expierenced anything to do with it.

However, when I was younger around 8 years old. My mother and I were house sitting my grandparents house while they were on holiday. Just recently around a month before then my great grandfather had died. Mum said that while she was watching television she saw her grandfather walking up the stairs and then into the kitchen and turned on the kettle. Then he just disapeared.

Also in the same house, My grand mother saw her mothers face in the bathroom floor and then saw her fathers face next her mothers. Must of been a sign to let her know that they were together again.


----------



## snakehunter (Jul 24, 2007)

as the saying goes, "pics or it didn't happen"


----------



## Vixen (Jul 24, 2007)

I just cant understand how people dont believe though, even here just in the community of APS, look how many people have had experiences. Not all people are liars.

I would hate to live a life that has no spirituality to it and with such a closed mind. Bare in mind you don't necesarily have to be religious to be spiritual, because im not involved with any religion whatsoever, and imo christianity is a load of bull*****, no offence to anyone here but I am entitled to my opionion. I personally believe its one reason for existing is to deprive the human race of 'advancing' or evolving if you will, spiritually. Its like a prison for the mind and soul.


----------



## coxy (Jul 24, 2007)

I believe in paranormal things, had a couple of experiences personally but the most outstanding one i have seen was at a ghost tour, the one at nth head quarantine station sydney we were about half way through the tour nothing wierd had happened yet, everyone was happy and going along, we walked into this building, and within seconds of entering the building 3 girls in our group who did not know eachother, one of them a friend of mine just started crying almost simultaniously is was so wierd, they all went back outside and were fine, happy and normal.


----------



## no_tofu_speed (Jul 24, 2007)

hmmmm. I really shouldnt have read this thread. I havent seen one, but the idea freaks me out hard...


----------



## Vixen (Jul 24, 2007)

"Nothing in life is to be feared. It is only to be understood."


----------



## no_tofu_speed (Jul 24, 2007)

"Nothing in life is to be feared. It is only to be understood."

Hehehe I just love this saying.....
I don't suppose you know who owns it?

How bout....
A heap of bullets flying in ur direction.... or if way back in the day a heap of arrows...
There don't need to be feared.... only understood!!

(hehe, just havin some fun)


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 24, 2007)

I am a believer and have had several encounters. Also know of other peoples genuine encounters, but it would take me too long to tell about them at moment, maybe later when I have more time


----------



## nightowl (Jul 24, 2007)

One night after fishing at Wyangala Dam a mate and I packed up (around midnight) to drive home. As we drove over the dam wall, towards the release gates, we both saw an older man with grey hair dressed in a light blue track suit with twin white stripes down the sleeves and legs (You know the old 70's style trackies?) standing on the left side of the road thumbing a ride. 

At the time we were only driving at approx 40kph and as we drove passed we decided to stop and ask if he wanted a lift. I looked in the rear vision mirror and he was gone! We looked everywhere but there was nothing there, no other cars, campers, people, anything.

Both my friend and I had a real cold feeling (like cold shivers) and got the hell out of there! :lol: Looking back now it is funny but at the time it scared the [email protected] out of us :lol:



vixenbabe said:


> I just cant understand how people dont believe though, even here just in the community of APS, look how many people have had experiences. Not all people are liars.
> 
> I would hate to live a life that has no spirituality to it and with such a closed mind. Bare in mind you don't necesarily have to be religious to be spiritual, because im not involved with any religion whatsoever, and imo christianity is a load of bull*****, no offence to anyone here but I am entitled to my opionion. I personally believe its one reason for existing is to deprive the human race of 'advancing' or evolving if you will, spiritually. Its like a prison for the mind and soul.



Don't you think that statement is a bit hypocritical? I mean, I'm not a christian and don't believe in it myself but, to say "_I just cant understand how people dont believe though, even here just in the community of APS, look how many people have had experiences. Not all people are liars._" and then in the same post say "_imo christianity is a load of bull*****"? _How many people out there believe in Christ? I understand that is your opinion and that's cool because you have no reason to believe in the religion but maybe the people that don't believe in spirits haven't had a reason to believe either?


----------



## slim6y (Jul 24, 2007)

OK - Here's the deal... In my opinion only - The metaphysical world... hmmmm...

So in order to be a ghost you need some form of meta-physical being - perhaps something that can't be explained by science.

Or maybe, because of movies etc, you force yourself into believing these things.

I always wonder why over 90% of all alien abductions occur in the USA. Don't aliens prefer Australians?

Ok - we die... no more life left in us. Our cells slowly begin to break down into their constituent atoms (sodium, chlorine, phosphorus etc...). We're now available for uptake into various animals, plants and other life. For example fungi, bacteria, worms and plants.

From there we can be taken up into higher life forms, birds, other animals etc... Eventually all our weee atoms are all over the show... 

So what state of matter is the 'meta-physical' state... Go on say it... Plasma??? Plasma - a fully ionised gas? The fourth state of matter....?

I'm not really able to argue this concept because there's a general lack of understanding on both sides.

Ghosts, in theory can't exist - you'll probably have to believe in god, heaven and hell in order to believe that ghosts have a possibility to exist!


----------



## Clairebear (Jul 24, 2007)

Ah Slim6y... the body is only a vessel... i don't know what happens after death, even after some small experiences but the way you say it is good... like reincarnation only into the earth.... but then i'd like someone to explain some of the events... UNLESS ghosts are actually aliens who have come to earth to mess with our heads.... hey who knows? (haha no it's not drugs.... i watch too much Torchwood and Dr Who... sorry!). Also pics for some later (the back stories are more exciting than anything) after i get home from work.

WE should have a massive APS campfire ghost story night! only... we all live over Australia.... damnit! OH well Townsville people when it warms up...


----------



## grimbeny (Jul 24, 2007)

I think people these days underestimate the power of our minds. Our minds are able to alter our thoughts, memories etc. Im sure some of you have experienced this. I dont beleive in ghosts, gods, or any supernatural being, all evidense is construde and memories r easily changed by someone who wants to beleive.


----------



## nickamon (Jul 24, 2007)

Snow1369 said:


> What makes you so confidant there not real? All because you haven't seen one before? Or that your scared if you belive in them you might see one and that your scared of?


 
At this point in time, the existence of ghosts has not been proven scientifically. People seem to be so easger to jump to supernatural conclusions, instead of considering the other options: that the person who said they saw a ghost is lying, or wants to believe so much that they've deluded themselves; that a lot of people who take ghost photos don't rule out that they've snapped dust particles, hair or camera straps, or that it's just pareidolia, or that they Photoshop pics; and that "paranormal investigators" are woeful (the ones I've seen are, anyway). All of that makes for inadequate proof.

I understand that people have this urge to believe in something greater, beyond themselves, but wishing that gods or ghosts would exist isn't going to make them pop into existence. People who have this urge annoy me. The world we live in, and the creatures we share it with, are incredible. You don't need to be a scientific genius to learn and understand that. There are wonders in nature that make the supernatural pale by comparison.




grimbeny said:


> I think people these days underestimate the power of our minds. Our minds are able to alter our thoughts, memories etc. Im sure some of you have experienced this. I dont beleive in ghosts, gods, or any supernatural being, all evidense is construde and memories r easily changed by someone who wants to beleive.


 
I salute you.


----------



## krusty (Jul 24, 2007)

Snow1369 said:


> Well then i can't prove it to you Krusty, don't belive then one day you might come across one and then you'll think wow! he was right!  lols!




that may be true and one day i might see the light and start going to church and beliveing in god
but untill that day i still say what a load of BS........jmo.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 24, 2007)

That's true Nickamon. But to argue that science has an explanation for all of these occurences that people experience isn't as water tight as alot of people think. Like you have said these things can't be proved scientifically to be ghosts etc so they can't be real. Alot of the most basic underpinnings of science to explain the world around us can not and probably will never be proven. There maybe evidence to back them up but they can never be proved beyond a shadow of a doubt.

People do see ghosts. People even talk to them for hours on end. No one can say exactly what is there, wether they are a spirit or an imagination. The same as you can't prove they are really exist, you can't prove that they do not. It's like proving god does or does not exist.


----------



## nightowl (Jul 24, 2007)

Last night, around midnight, my girlfriend woke up from a dream that her boss had a mild heart attack. This morning when she went to work someone else was doing his job and said he was taken to hospital last night around 11pm with sever chest pains! 

My girlfriend told me about the dream before she went to work so I know she isn't making it up. How does science explain that? Or would it be passed off as coincidence?

There is way more to our minds than we know and there could be way more to life (or afterlife) itself than we know.


----------



## Colin (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone ever walked through Gore Hill (Sydney) cemetary right on dark or at night? When I used to go to North Sydney Tech many years ago I used to always walk through there right on dusk and several times I used to see these whitish smoky-fog like shapes kind of shaped like a person moving around. When you would walk directly towards them they would move into a headstone or crypt but were clearly visible and human like. The closest you could get was about 30 feet distance before they would move away only to come back as if they were following you. . I even had other people with me on occassion and they saw them too. Whatever it was I don't know, but was pretty cool and used to get the adrenalin pumping :lol:




Boo


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 24, 2007)

oK I dont know where to start lol I have never had an experience with a ghost or spirit... But... 
My mums best friends son was killed when he was 3 yo and my brother was 5yo ... they use to play together all the time they loved playing with toy cars and a while after JJ (the 3yo) died my bro was found playing cars and talking to someone... when he was asked who he told them he was playing with JJ.... this happened for a long time also when i was 5 yo my mothers father died a while after his funeral my Brother (6 years older) was found sitting up in bed "talking" mum heard him and went to check and when she asked him what he was doing he said he was talking to Poppy Jack (my pet name for pop).... So no i havent had a personal experience but my bro who doesnt believe in anything mental or metaphysical obviously had some experiences when he was younger.... In saying that after my dads father died for about 3 nights after he died i heard his walker going up and down the hall way i thought it was in my head until i told my best mate who actually stayed with me after he died coz i didnt wanna be alone and she said she heard it too.... But each to their own i find some comfort in knowing and feeling loved ones around even if i dont see them. alot of people in my family have had spirital experiences but i could write all day about it and still have more lol


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 24, 2007)

just to add a lil more JJ's mum (Bev) mums best friend died recently and mum has smelt her around and felt her.... so thats kind of comforting.... when bev was alive i remember her telling me how JJ use to come and visit her and she knew it was him because she could feel him... he would wake her up by rubbing her leg while she was in bed.... creepy but very sweet


----------



## lilmissrazz (Jul 24, 2007)

So yes i believe but i dont really want to see a "ghost" but i like to know my loved ones are around me.....


----------



## slim6y (Jul 24, 2007)

nightowl said:


> Last night, around midnight, my girlfriend woke up from a dream that her boss had a mild heart attack. This morning when she went to work someone else was doing his job and said he was taken to hospital last night around 11pm with sever chest pains!
> 
> My girlfriend told me about the dream before she went to work so I know she isn't making it up. How does science explain that? Or would it be passed off as coincidence?
> 
> There is way more to our minds than we know and there could be way more to life (or afterlife) itself than we know.



That has nothing to do with ghosts... This actually does have some scientific revelation.

Experiments done on dogs:

A dog was left at home one day - in an unordinary scheduele. The dog was filmed around the house. Did nothing, slept... Got comfy... Slept more...

Then the owner turned around and started coming home (many kilometres from their house) the dog became quite excited. No chance of smell or anything. The dog was clearly far more active. Then the owner came home and th edog was ready and waiting.

There is a chance we connect at a level with people and animals that is hard to understand. Some people can naturally have the gift of this site - not saying all of us don't have it, but some do. 

The old adage that we only use 10% of our brains is bollocks, we use all of our brains, but certain connections are different amongst individuals (obviously). Some people are more aware of their surrounds, others less so.

Take for example another experiment. 20 girls were shown 5 very similar sized men (body size only) - all dressed identically, all had balaclavas covering their entire face, except a small amount of skin... Each girl (of the 20) was to choose a guy to date based only on that small patch of cheek skin.

Each girl picked exactly the same male... All others had some disease of some sort (already identified at the start). 

Phenomina??? Not likely... Natural selection... likely... The same reason your GF dreamt about the heart attack is her subconcious abillity to tap into that 'cheek mating' evidence - perhaps...


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 24, 2007)

Snow1369 said:


> Does anybody have ghost? If so waht are your experiances with them, haev you seen them? Met them? Talked to them? what'd they say? and so forth very intreiged (sp?) by this subject.
> Thanks in advance!


 

Does anybody have ghost?? - erm ... maybe ghost's?

or ghost the movie? - I think my mother has ghost.

If its the movie then maybe she has it , and I'm sure she would talk to it:shock:

If its the other type of "have ghost" then , yer/sorta/why you wanna know and not too sure what intreiged is... so maybe???:shock:


----------



## kelly (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm a ghost apparently


----------



## Recharge (Jul 24, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> Unless i see them with my own eyes, they are not real!!!



so seeing as you haven't personally seen the world is round, it isn't??
and all the countries you haven't personally visited yet, they aren't real either??


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 24, 2007)

Recharge said:


> so seeing as you haven't personally seen the world is round, it isn't??
> and all the countries you haven't personally visited yet, they aren't real either??


 

erm I saw the movie once in k-mart , so it is very real.


----------



## Colin (Jul 24, 2007)

kelly said:


> I'm a ghost apparently



your not the ghost who walks kelly 

more like Diana Palmer :lol:


----------



## Recharge (Jul 24, 2007)

it could have been faked!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 24, 2007)

Ooooh I just remembered - this weekend just gone, I had an experience with a spirit... it came to me in a glass, it was called Bunda something or other... tasted just like rum... Rather ghostly really!


----------



## nickamon (Jul 24, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> That's true Nickamon. But to argue that science has an explanation for all of these occurences that people experience isn't as water tight as alot of people think. Like you have said these things can't be proved scientifically to be ghosts etc so they can't be real.


 
I didn't say that. I said that there is no scientific proof _yet_, which is why I'm sceptical when people claim to have seen ghosts or have "ghost" photos. If the existence of ghosts can be proven empirically, I'll accept that. I will not accept something as fact based on mere hearsay.


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 24, 2007)

What would you consider proof?


----------



## krusty (Jul 24, 2007)

some one takeing me to a place where i can SEE one for my self not just hear storys about one.thats what would do it for me.


----------



## nightowl (Jul 24, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Phenomina??? Not likely... Natural selection... likely... The same reason your GF dreamt about the heart attack is her subconcious abillity to tap into that 'cheek mating' evidence - perhaps...



Wow....that's why she won't kiss me! :shock: :lol:


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 24, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Take for example another experiment. 20 girls were shown 5 very similar sized men (body size only) - all dressed identically, all had balaclavas covering their entire face, except a small amount of skin... Each girl (of the 20) was to choose a guy to date based only on that small patch of cheek skin.
> 
> Each girl picked exactly the same male... All others had some disease of some sort (already identified at the start).


 
Was the disease leprosy by any chance???


----------



## krusty (Jul 24, 2007)

this is never going to stop is it..........


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 24, 2007)

Lived in a house in Dandenong years ago that someone had died in . Doors would open and close by themself , when outside you could hear footsteps in the house when no one was there . A girl l was seeing at the time pulled into the drive and saw an old man looking out the window , no one home when she went in . The house always felt ok , not scary at all .


----------



## krusty (Jul 24, 2007)

Jungletrans said:


> Lived in a house in Dandenong years ago that someone had died in . Doors would open and close by themself , when outside you could hear footsteps in the house when no one was there . A girl l was seeing at the time pulled into the drive and saw an old man looking out the window , no one home when she went in . The house always felt ok , not scary at all .




if your buying a house do they charge you extra if its like that one.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 24, 2007)

*OMG you people!!! Then how can you explain.....**THIS!!!!*


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 24, 2007)

My grandfather died in 1996 of Alzhiemers and I never got to say goodbye but a few nites after he came to me and said not to worry that he knows i love him and that i have always cared loved and respected him. And that my son at the time was born a few days after my pop had said that he would grow to be a wonderful little boy, and that thing's would be ok cause he would always watch out over me. Since then I have always believed in the after life.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 24, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> *OMG you people!!! Then how can you explain.....**THIS!!!!*



lmfao =D


----------



## dee4 (Jul 24, 2007)

It's easy Moose, IT"S A CHEAP BUDGET MOVIE and the green being is 1/2 price because it's only 1/2 there....:lol:


----------



## mertle (Jul 24, 2007)

a few hundred years ago people were put into prison for believing the earth revolved around the sun because science said the opposite, 

You never know, one day science will find out that there is something else with us. 

But to say if you can't prove it at the moment is strange, just like someone saying prove that it's NOT real.

You really can't at the moment, you couldn't fly years ago either, but it happens now, 

Give it time....................


----------



## krusty (Jul 24, 2007)

you have changed my mind moosenoose after seeing that........lol.lol.


----------



## slim6y (Jul 24, 2007)

I sometimes think people 'believe' in this stuff and they see it - aparitions can't be impossible... But merely a figment of imagination.

I always bleieved a flat I stayed in was haunted - just so I could freak the chicks out... and one of my flatmates would get up and clang a few cupboards over night to add to the thrill.. We took turns 

Believe in what you want to believe - but realise it most likely isn't possible!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jul 24, 2007)

slim6y said:


> I sometimes think people 'believe' in this stuff and they see it - aparitions can't be impossible... But merely a figment of imagination.
> 
> I always bleieved a flat I stayed in was haunted - just so I could freak the chicks out... and one of my flatmates would get up and clang a few cupboards over night to add to the thrill.. We took turns
> 
> Believe in what you want to believe - but realise it most likely isn't possible!


being most likely not possible but still entirely true, my dead dad watches over me (and the cars in mums shed) *dance* =)
i know it, i feel it and there's evidence for it =)

so i say nay to all you naysayers =D :lol:


----------



## Clairebear (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a friend who says he senses the dead and can't walk into a hospital as there are too many spirits and the feelings they give out are so strong. however he reckons that graveyards are fine. He's got a little girl that haunts his house. People have reported it to him after staying there without him even saying a thing. Just another one of my ghost stories... i have a few!!!


----------



## cement (Jul 24, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> You are totaly generalizing with your last line about sick people, weakened spirits, depressed etc etc. Not at all fair on people who believe. I am neither Yes or No but still do not make comments like that. I guess you would also say that all people who wear Adidas hooded tops are shoplifters and drug addicts,


 
We as humans have the ability to believe absolutly anything. Take the suicide bombers, enough conditioning and away they go.

Sorry for generalizing. No, they arent shoplifters and drug addicts, they're suicide bombers


----------



## Recharge (Jul 24, 2007)

we as humans also have equal ability to deny things that we can't accept, even if it's the truth ;P


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 24, 2007)

Everyone that says that ghost's don't exist are you Christians?
Ever heard of the Holy ghost/spirit?


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Holy Spirt*

The only spirit I know is the wicked spirit Jim Beam, Jack Daniels and so on


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 24, 2007)

No methylated?


----------



## Colin (Jul 25, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> I have a friend who says he senses the dead and can't walk into a hospital as there are too many spirits and the feelings they give out are so strong. however he reckons that graveyards are fine. He's got a little girl that haunts his house. People have reported it to him after staying there without him even saying a thing. Just another one of my ghost stories... i have a few!!!



Sounds like Harry Keogh from the Necroscope series by Brian Lumley. 
Great books by the way, as are his trilogy 'Vampire Wars'


----------



## Sidonia (Jul 25, 2007)

mrboajangles said:


> I think you have inhaled too much of your parents funny smelling smoke!!!
> 
> thats not how you talk to ghosts at all!!!




On that most haunted show that's how they do it. It's so stupid! Haha. "If you want to talk to us give us some sign.... Knock again so we know it's you" :?


----------

